# Chick Corea joins Deutsche Grammophon



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

On Tuesday this week, the world acclaimed jazz pianist released 2 albums on Deutsche Grammophon. I have them both and I can tell you they're both really excellent if you like jazz/classical hybrids. On two Pianos he teams with Pianist Nicolas Economou to perform 6 pieces from Bartok's Mikrokosmos, but the real gem of both releases is the new massive works: a suite for jazz quintet and chamber orchestra: one piece named after each continent. Fantastic!

Chick released a CD on Sony Classical about a dozen years ago featuring a wonderful classical/jazz concerto.

It's great to see Deutsche Grammophon promoting such a wonderful artist/composer.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That is good to know. One of many great musicians of the '60s and '70s who seem to be turning increasingly to classical music in their golden years.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've always loved his piano playing from what I've heard. I really like how he gives the nod to Rodrigo's 'Concierto de Aranjuez' in his work 'Spain'. That 'Continents' release sounds really interesting...thanks for the info!


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)




----------

